# Making Crepes ; Nutella question



## jrobert (Oct 29, 2010)

When making dessert crepes we often pour a chocolate / Nutella sauce on the crepe.

I'm finding that the Nutella sauce is way too thick to laddle on with a spoon or to pour it free-hand.

Do the crepe makers heat it up to make it runny, or do they delute it???????

John


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

I practically lived on banana and gnu-tella crepes when I was in Paris.

They'd spoon it onto a freshly flipped crepe, and the heat would soften it. By the time they'd sliced a banana into it, it was gooey and ready to be scarfed down.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Place the jar into a small saucepan of water and heat slowly. It won't ever be pour-able, but at least it will spread easier.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

If you want it to be easier to drizzle put a bit in a cup and microwave until heated through.  Or better yet, dilute it with a tbsp of bailey's irish cream and then microwave.  Aha!!


----------



## didoff (Jun 19, 2011)

Just mix it with heavy whipped cream. For example, I use two 26 oz. Nutella with one 32 oz. heavy whipped cream. It is almost 1 to 1.5 ratio. First mix it by hand and then use mixer on slow speed. Good luck and if you have more questions just ask. Dean from Crepe Wiz


----------



## somethingtasty (Apr 24, 2011)

I never put it in a double boiler, hot water, microwave blah blah and it's always perfect.. Just don't leave it in the fridge and you will be fine, it'll be perfectly spreadable.. if you do use the fridge take it out 2 hours before you are planning to eat it (like before you make the crepe batter) and by the time you've made it, it has stayed for some time and you fried your crepes it'll be perfectly spreadable.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You can cut it with simple syrup or corn syrup.


----------



## pattypan (Dec 12, 2010)

it says  DO NOT REFRIGERATE right on the bottle.It is pretty much always spreadable at room temp.


----------



## mavenfoodscater (Jun 2, 2011)

If you let the Nutella out in the kitchen all the time, it won't be so thick... or you can put in on a bain-marie, or dilute it with milk is also excellent!

the people who cook crepes in the parties often use a flat cut so it is easier to spread all over the crepe


----------



## sarahg (Dec 29, 2010)

Warming it up, slowly and gently, over steam as someone suggested, is probably the best thing to do.  If you thin it with some liquid, though, that could cause it to become difficult to contain and manage once heated on the crape...


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

jrobert said:


> When making dessert crepes we often pour a chocolate / Nutella sauce on the crepe.
> 
> I'm finding that the Nutella sauce is way too thick to laddle on with a spoon or to pour it free-hand.
> 
> ...


A wellknown dessert is *crêpe Mikado*, it's crêpes, vanilla icecream, chocolate and whipped cream. Why would you use Nutella?

Per person; bake 2 THIN crêpes, put one scoop of vanilla icecream on one half of a crêpe and fold the other half over it to close. Put another folded unfilled crêpe against the filled one; put them folded sides against each other.

Pour some chocolate sauce over it and some whipped cream (chantilly).

Chocolate sauce; break and melt a bar of dark chocolate in a couple of tbsp milk. Warm as gently as possible until you can spoon it over the crêpes. If not, add another tbsp of milk etc. Never tried it with Nutella, seems a little too rich to me.


----------



## sarahg (Dec 29, 2010)

Because Nutella is totally awesome!


----------



## brownedoff (Apr 4, 2011)

Could probably make a better version yourself very easily!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

sarahg said:


> Because Nutella is totally awesome!


Maybe a little warning, Sarah; I have a daughter of now 34 and since she was 6, she has been a heavy user of Nutella! I can still remember her daily morning ritual of toasting a big slice of bread first and when still hot, cover it with a layer of Nutella. She only started eating it after every single last square millimeter was covered. Each morning she had Nutella from ear to ear. She was the only Nutella junkie around the house. Nothing helped, absolutely nothing. The worst was trying to buy another brand. What a mistake! She instantly developed severe kick-off symptomes until her daily dose reappeared. We gave up, she's still addicted!


----------



## sarahg (Dec 29, 2010)

Lol.  Well, coming from an Italian family, Nutella has been in my life since childhood and we all love it.  It's understandable why--I mean, anything chocolate can be very hard to part with


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

It's odd but I never acquired a taste for Nutella.  It always tasted chemical-ly to my tastebuds when I as young - and my children weren't too keen on it, either.

Why not make your own chocolate and hazelnut sauce?


----------



## sarahg (Dec 29, 2010)

Hmmm, that is odd.  I can't say that I've ever heard of that one before lol...  But making your own certainly should take care of that


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Ishbel said:


> It's odd but I never acquired a taste for Nutella. It always tasted chemical-ly to my tastebuds when I as young - and my children weren't too keen on it, either.
> 
> Why not make your own chocolate and hazelnut sauce?


I eat very little processed industrial foods, but Nutella is an exception, as I was born and raised with it. It does not taste chemical to my tastebuds- and in fact AFAIK the only chemical in Nutella is vanillin.

Recently a friend who's a really good cook tried to make his own "homemade Nutella" with fresh hazelnut from his backyard, but honestly the taste was very disappointing, and not anywhere close to Nutella.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

ChrisBelgium said:


> Why would you use Nutella?


Because it's good? I don't think there can be any kind of serious crepe party at my house until we have a jar of Nutella ready. Chocolate sauce is good, but it does not contain hazelnuts, and it's not Nutella.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

From the Nutella web site:

• *Over 50 Hazelnuts per 13 oz. Jar*
• *Contains No Artificial Colors*
• *Contains No Artificial Preservatives*

ingredients: sugar, palm oil, hazelnuts, cocoa, skim milk, reduced minerals whey (milk), lecithin as emulsifier (soy), vanillin: an artificial flavor.

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I said

'It always tasted chemical-ly *to my tastebuds' *not that it* had *artificial ingredients. In fact, I didn't even know what was in the stuff!


----------



## rob w (May 18, 2011)

I cut my nutella with melted butter...  You want to talk about something being YUMMY.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Strange thing with Nutella is that there are so many surrogates on the market, but noone ever managed to copy that specific taste...

BTW, is there anyone around here who tried to make a chocolate sauce by first infusing hazzlenuts in milk, and then pour it over chocolate to melt into a sauce? Maybe adding a tbsp of Frangelico hazzlenut liqueur?


----------



## larosapa (Jul 19, 2011)

Nutella is for the general audiences. It takes chemically because it is!

Making a good Chocolate sauce takes time and is pricey but you will get the best results.

I would not suggest just melting down a candy bar...find a good recipe.


----------



## larosapa (Jul 19, 2011)

Yum, sugar and palm oil  

There has to be something better...


----------



## sarahg (Dec 29, 2010)

I think Nutella is very tasty and never once tasted anything but natural and rich hazelnut flavors in it!  Who wouldn't like that!


----------



## larosapa (Jul 19, 2011)

S,

I'm not saying it does not taste fabulous just sketchy on the palm oil, loads of sugar and artificial vanilla flavoring.

I'll search around for a chocolate hazelnut recipe. Maybe you have one? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

P.


----------



## spirtoulis (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi! We are thinking of starting a crepe business in Jonkoping, Sweden. We have no experience (but only eating and observing) in restaurants and eating places. I read that we are writing a book about crepe business. Can we purchase it ? Would you please suggest any other book or site to help us? Many thanks


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

According to your post , you have no exerience , then you state you are writing a book about the crepe business?   I do not quite understand that. P.S.  If you have no experience,  hire someone who does. or learn before going into business.

 It's cheaper to hire someone then it is to invest and loose all your $$$$$$$.


----------



## chocotuile (Oct 19, 2011)

I adore Nutella. I hated it on site for many years, but last year on my trip to Italy, I fell in love with the chocolaty hazelnutty spread all over again. I've gone through at least 20 costco-size jars since then! It's my peanut butter! When the weather is hot, the Nutella is more runny than usual (not a texture I'm fond of), so I try to find a cool place to store it... although fridge makes it way too hard. I love the Bailey's irish cream idea... how bout Frangelico? You can try heating it on low power in your microwave if you like the runniness.


----------



## samwadsworth (Nov 2, 2011)

I am in the research phase of a small crepe shop..........and have been making crepes on a small home style griddle.............re Nutella, give me a name of the "heavy whip cream" you mentioned on an earlier post.............any other tips will be appreciated as well..............thanks


----------



## lore bazemore (Jan 11, 2014)

I put Nutella I a bowl in the microwave and it actually got harder.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

This  has been on here many times before, look back in the files.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Lore Bazemore said:


> I put Nutella I a bowl in the microwave and it actually got harder.


Look at your Nutella jar label: it states that you should never microwave Nutella. And keep in mind there's no need to keep it in the fridge.


----------



## alex1212 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi there don't know if anyone can help me I want to start with creeps of a stand but I don't know what food hygiene certificates you need or anything I need for health and safety


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Where are you located?

You probably will need to contact:

Your local zoning authority to find out where it would be allowed, and
Your local health department for the necessary health requirements and permits, and
Your local business license authority to obtain a business license, and
Your sales tax agency to obtain the necessary reseller's permit, and
Your insurance broker for liability insurance
for starters.


----------



## phil ramsey (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey Cousin, My family are from Hubbard's Point, near Tusket

Heat up the sauce and pour it on or paint it on.

Nutella is a hazelnut flavored sauce, so you could Flambe it with Frangelico (add little high proof brandy to easy light it)

PS... Do you make rappie Pie?


----------



## keith wright (Apr 16, 2014)

I see this question has yet to be truly answered.  In order to easily spread Nutella at my crêperie, I simply put the glass jar next to the billig (the crêpe/galette machine) and allow it to warm naturally from the heat.  I would never cut it with anything as I want to give my customers what they pay for, not cut with cream, butter or other adulterants.

I buy 3kg pails of Nutella at a time and transfer them to 1/2 gallon Mason jars with lids.

Each 13" crêpe costs $.19 and add $.33 for 25g of Nutella and a negligible amount of powdered sugar, for a total cost of $.52.

I sell them for $5.00

My food cost is $.52 or 10.4%

Profit per crêpe is $4.48

I sell about 50 per night.

I love this.


----------



## mimi taing (Jul 3, 2014)

You can keep the jar right next to the griddle to keep it warm at all times. This is what the vendors to here in Paris. However, I know that my machine does not have a "side" to leave the jar on, so I microwave it for about 30 seconds. Another solution is to keep the jar in a pan filled with hot water.


----------

